# Question about brown or white sugar in a bacon cure.



## forktender (Aug 31, 2021)

Which do you prefer and why?
I used a cup of each in my last batch and it was really good. But I have a hard time leaving rescipes alone.
I was just wondering how all brown sugar or all white sugar would be. Let me know your thoughts please.

Thanks.
Dan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 31, 2021)

I prefer the white sugar.
Years ago I cured a belly and used molasses. I did not care for the flavor really at all, wasn’t a huge thing just something in the taste wasn’t agreeable. That was strange because straight molasses is about all I like on pancakes. If I use brown sugar in cure I can usually still faintly taste the molasses. Truth is in trying to make maple flavor bacon I discovered maple sugar and now really like it to cure with. It does not give a maple flavor but the sweet is mild or should I say gram to gram it’s not as sweet as white sugar.  It gives a well rounded flavor that balances well with the salt.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 31, 2021)

smokin peachey
 turned me on to Maple sugar.


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 31, 2021)

I've been using a cup of each (Pop's brine) since I started making bacon. Used his lower salt brine the last couple of times and it's good.
I've wondered about using one or the other or cutting back on the sugar but I've been afraid to experiment with a $40+ piece of meat.
I use Maple extract or flavoring in the brine.
I'm curious as well.


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 31, 2021)

Tried both but prefer brown sugar - I am not sure if it gives me a huge difference in bacon taste but slightly improves color....


----------



## zwiller (Aug 31, 2021)

Sugar in cures is an old fashioned classic technique and I can see some guys into it but not me.  I don't use any sugar in my bacon or hams.  I've done it a bunch of times and it works fine.  Some think sugar is needed for the cure or some other reason but it's not.  IMO I seriously doubt this type of stuff is made any different and flavoring and sugar is just applied afterwards.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 31, 2021)

I use a dry cure & use Turbinado sugar.
Al


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 31, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Sugar in cures is an old fashioned classic technique and I can see some guys into it but not me.  I don't use any sugar in my bacon or hams.  I've done it a bunch of times and it works fine.  Some think sugar is needed for the cure or some other reason but it's not.  IMO I seriously doubt this type of stuff is made any different and flavoring and sugar is just applied afterwards.


I always wondered about that. I just vac-sealed about 9# so it will be a while before we need more but I may cut the sugar in half next time....


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 31, 2021)

Most of my curing is by the dry method, so for belly bacon I like using white sugar.  I'm only using sugar to knock the edge off of the salt so white sugar accomplishes that, and when I bloom the slabs I like the color better than when I used brown sugar.  That said, one friend likes a really sweet bacon, so when I make some to gift to him and his wife I go with dark brown sugar.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 31, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> smokin peachey
> turned me on to Maple sugar.


Yup I’d vote for the maple sugar.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 31, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Yup I’d vote for the maple sugar.


its good in Oatmeal too


----------

